# Tunnel - overnight



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Going over on Tunnel Late Sunday evening en Route Dusseldorf Show,
Normally stay at Cite de Europe but a little nervous having read about very recent events with Immigrants etc.

Any recommendations greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42

Never had any trouble here

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a car park/aire on the right before entering Escalles,haven't used it myself as we stay at Les Erables.

50.915435,1.721208


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

another vote for the calais beach aire (or yacht basin if full!). Will be there Saturday night en route to Dusseldorf!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Heading to Dusseldorf myself,hopefully get there Tuesday night.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

look out for the MHF flags in the parking area, due there Monday :wink:


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dusseldorf*



bognormike said:


> look out for the MHF flags in the parking area, due there Monday :wink:


I'll look out for you,member of Fun buy never joined the Funsters.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

8O 

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

With a bit of luck we'll be on the the beach aire tonight.

Any problems there I'll post.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We will be on Cite de Europe aire Saturday night


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Calais beach aire is quiet and peaceful - but full.  

Marina also very busy but plenty of spaces.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Ken; the possibility of being over-run with hundreds of people trying to get a free ride to the UK isn't putting people off then? :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'm suggesting no more it's not appreciated, so I for one will keep quiet


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll be on the shuttle on Sunday too but earlyish in the evening so may head on to Montreuil aire. After a later crossing, and before an early return we usually stay at Cité Europe. Although I read about the problems someone had had when held up in traffic I didn't think this would affect our plans, though I admit I hadn't shown the post to John, and he might think differently.


Chris


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Stayed at cite de europe with about 20 other vans last week and didnt see anything that would cause concern especially as its outside the police station there.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Tunnel Aire*

Thank you to everyone for the input really good recommendations.


----------

